# Need Help For My Homelite HBC-30



## Don72396 (Jul 8, 2006)

Hey all!
I have a Homelite HBC-30 string trimmer that's been one of the most reliable power lawn tools I've ever owned. However, I'm noticing that when I power off the trigger-controlled accelerator, the string head is still rotating -- and fast! It seems to be getting worse all the time. I'm suspecting this might be due to a worn-out clutch, but I'm not sure. Can anybody advise? Also, is this a relatively easy fix for a not-so-hot shadetree mechanic like me? Thanks!


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

If the idle is not too high then most likely the clutch spring(s) are weak. I would first see if you can lower the idle otherwise you would need to replace the clutch. It really doesn't hurt the trimmer when this happens so there would be no real need to change it


----------



## Don72396 (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks, Hank!


----------

